# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Sài Gòn >  Lẩu bò ở Nguyễn Văn Đậu và Trần Bình Trọng - Quán lẩu ở Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

Quán này là địa điểm họp mặt bạn bè thường xuyên của mình . Mình đã ăn ở đây khoảng 4,5 lần ( ở cả 2 địa điểm). 

Quán chuyên bán các món ăn chế biến từ bò, đặc biệt là lẩu bò, với giá cả phải chăng,quán thường bán rất đông khách vào buổi chiều tối.

Ngoài địa chỉ chính ở Nguyễn Văn Đậu, quán cũng có thêm 1 chi nhánh ở 14 Trần Bình Trọng , P.5,Q.Bình Thạnh ( cách quán số 1 khoảng vài trăm mét) . 


Gía cả cũng khá bình dân, theo mình nhớ thì phần lẩu đuôi bò khoảng 90.000-100.000 đ ( gồm nước lẩu + bún + rau, trong nước lẩu cũng có đuôi bò, táo tàu, sen ...) , các món gọi thêm như đậu hủ, tủy bò giá cũng khoảng 10k-40k .Nếu gọi lẩu đuôi nhỏ thì cao hơn lẩu đuôi bình thường là 20k .

Đặc biệt mình thấy nước chấm chao ở đây khá ngon . 

Ngoài ra , quán cũng bán các món bò khác như : rau muống xào, gỏi ,bắp bò cuốn bánh tráng, bò nướng vỉ với giá từ 20k -80k ...

Địa chỉ: 

 - 188/2 Nguyễn Văn Đậu, Q. Bình Thạnh (gần ngã tư Nguyễn Văn Đậu - Lê Quang Định).

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán lẩu bò ở Nguyễn Văn Đậu_


- 14 Trần Bình Trọng , P.5, Q.Bình Thạnh ( cách quán số 1 khoảng vài trăm mét) 

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Lẩu bò ở Trần Bình Trọng_



Cùng khám phá *Quán nhậu ở Sài Gòn* - *Quan nhau o Sai Gon*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Sài Gòn tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

----------


## lunas2

hấp dẫn quá nhỉ

----------

